# Error 403 bei mod_rewrite



## Heinrich U (14. Dezember 2003)

Es wäre sehr nett von euch wenn mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen kann.
Ich versuche bei mir lokal mod_rewrite zu benutzen. Ich habe xampp auf meinem Windows XP Betriebssystem installiert . Ich möchte jetzt das die Datei test.php auch duch test.html aufrufbar ist.
Der Inhalt der .htaccess  Datei:

```
rewriteengine on
RewriteRule ^test.html$ test.php [L,R]
```
Wenn ich jetzt die Datei test.html aufrufe bekomme ich immer die Error 403  Meldung-
Ich glaube nicht das es an der .htaccess Einstellung liegt sondern an irgendeiner anderen Einstellung, vielleicht an der Apache Konfiguration.  Das ist nur eine Vermutung ich kann mich auch irren.  Das Mod_rewrite Module ist aber installiert.
Ich habe auch schon gegoogelt leider habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Dezember 2003)

Options +FollowSymLinks

will help you.


----------



## Heinrich U (14. Dezember 2003)

Danke für deine Hilfe, nur leider geht es immer noch nicht.
Ich habe das Options +FollowSymLinks nach RewriteEngine on geschrieben aber es ist immer noch Error 403 gekommen. Ich hab auch noch ein bisschen in der Konfigurationsdatei vom Apache ausprobiert, es hat mir aber leider auch nichts geholfen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Dezember 2003)

Das Option hat ja auch nichts in der .htaccess-Datei verloren! Die Options-Anweisung muss in die jeweilige VHost-Direktive der httpd.conf


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. Dezember 2003)

RewriteEngine schonmal probiert .. eigentlich reagiert mod_rewrite recht
allergisch auf Groß/Klein ..


----------

